# cortisol and catabolism fighting cortisol naturally.



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have been doing a lot of reading on cortisol an catabolism. Cortisol post cycle can eat up some of those hard earned gains on cycle. There is some natural cortisol suppression and thought to share this with you. Found in a book so I though I would type it up.

Natural post cycle tips.

Eating a broccoli 4 times a day (about a pound total) for some estrogen control. *Adding 15,000 mg of Tribulas Terrestris daily (45% samponin content) can also ramp up LH levels some.*

This in black is bad information, I am leaving it here instead of editing it just to show how things change with some good old common sense.....lol I have found trib to be absolutly worthless for PCT.Several OTC products contain phosphatidlserine. At a dosage of 800 mg daily phosphatidlserine is said to inhibit about 30% of cortisol production/activity, which is a start.

7-isopropoxyisoflavone (ipriflavone) is a weak partitioning agent that inhibits cortisol's effects at the cellular level. About 1000 mg daily is necessary. 5-methyl-7-methoxyisoflavone is more potent than 7-isopropoxyisoflavone. It inhibits cortisol activity, and to some extent, its accumulation to a greater degree. Again about 1000 mg daily is necessary and works best when stacked with 7-iso. Interesting fact is that due to its molecule structure, 5-methyl does have some aromatase inhibitive value as well.

This is really cool here. I did not know why bodybuilders took so much vitamin C so here goes.

Vitamin-C, 1000 mg 3 times daily also inhibits cortisol formation. Ephedrine at a dosage of 25 mg-50 mg three times daily significantly inhibited catabolic activity when it was stacked with any other cortisol inhibiting goodie.

It takes a great deal of water to remove catabolic waste. A good daily multi-vitamin/mineral was a must. 15-50 grams of glutamine daily reduced protein loss (divided into 3-5 even dosages). Peptide glutamine is said to be best.

Ornithine alpha-ketoglutarate (OKG) treatment decreases muscle protein catabolism and/or increases synthesis, according to the metabolic situation. The anti-catabolic effect might not be from OKG alone. OKG increases the plasma concentrations of, for example, arginine, leucine, isoleucine, tyrosine, glutamine, proline, and ornithine. There are several studies that show these amino acids to have anabolic properties; hence, the anti-catabolic effect.

Clenbuterol too except we are not talking about prescription drugs at this time.

The effectiveness of any OTC product was highly dependant upon dosage and quality.

I will update this later when I find out more on blocking cortisol during and post cycle.

I did buy some cortislim from the internet and will be using this post cycle. It is also non prescription too. Supposed to block cortisol.

Cytadren is a prescription drug for inhibiting cortisol but I cant seem to get my hands on any so I think I will go the natural rout.

I will update this when I find more natural ways of doing post cycle therapy.

I wanted to focus on cortisol first before the Anti-E's and other estrogens.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Imagine that eating broccoli would be so good for that. I know a lot of bodybuilders who eat broccoli and never put the two together. So if you could block the cortisol you would always be anabolic like gear just not as much.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I will update this as I go along.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump, forgot about this


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I have been doing a lot of reading on cortisol an catabolism. Cortisol post cycle can eat up some of those hard earned gains on cycle. There is some natural cortisol suppression and thought to share this with you. Found in a book so I though I would type it up.
> 
> Natural post cycle tips.
> 
> ...


Hacks, is cortisol the hormone that is released when you get stressed, theo ne that breaks down muscle?


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

and should you only take supps to inhibit cortisol production whneyou are off-cycle?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

good read, but i wouldn't mind if it was dumbed down a lil! :lol: i get brocali helps, but wouldn't mind a simple bullet points showing yuo what supps/foods are needed to stop cortisol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The Adrenal Gland is what produces cortisol.

During (twards the end) a cycle cortisol gets pretty high.

The body is trying to get away from being anabolic.

Coritsol, estrogen, are the bodies way of trying to combat what you are doing to try to get back to homeostasis (ballance).

After a cycle the adrenal gland can get kindof burned out.

DHEA also comes from the adrenal gland and this probably should be supplemented after a cycle too.

So keeping cortisol in check would be a good thing after a cycle to minimise muscle loss due to low test levels.

Cortisol is involved in the metabolism of carbohydrates, fat, and protein.

So blocking it totally would not be good.

But keeping stress levels would be probably one of the best things you can do to keep cortisol in check along with a good diet.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Fish oils, vit c, dhea, and rhodiola rosea are all good.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

wot about mirtazapine cant that lower cortisol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i used to use this with pct "phosphatidlserine" but read that it is old school and there are better otc supps now, altho dont no what these better supps are?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Cortisol is not nessaseraly a bad thing, in fact it's essential for the body and it's used to break down fat also, so without it you'd be a fatty.

This topic needs to be broken down into two parts as for the natural blocking cortisol is only ever nessasery in the late afternoon and post workout. The morning may be the biggest cortisol release but this is matched by your body's largest testosterone release so it's nothing to worry about.

The problem occours when due to stress you get evening and night time cortisol release. If you have trouble sleeping (and your already supplementing magnesium) then this may well be your problem. Too low cortisol is also a real problem, if your tired and groggy even after a good nights sleep then your getting close to adrenal burnout and need to take action fast.

There are supplements that can help, plus life style changes and changes in attitude are nessasery. Now cortisol and AAS use is a whole different matter and I'm wondering why Cissus has not got mentioned yet, it's unique as a supplement in that it blocks the cortisol receptor rather than lowering cortisol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I didnt know that about cissus, it is also a natural analgesic.

I bought this in bulk and have a kelo laying around.

Might be a good time to pull out the capper.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Adding 15,000 mg of Tribulas Terrestris daily (45% samponin content) can also ramp up LH levels some.


Are you sure about that Hacks?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TH&S said:


> Are you sure about that Hacks?


Oh hell no, this must be an old post.

Trib is garbage and does nothing for LH.

Thanks for pointing my mistake out, that is bad information and that guy should be banned, tarred and feathered......Oh wait, lets not get so hasty....lol


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I didnt know that about cissus, it is also a natural analgesic.
> 
> I bought this in bulk and have a kelo laying around.
> 
> Might be a good time to pull out the capper.


What percentage ket is your cissus?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Oh hell no, this must be an old post.
> 
> Trib is garbage and does nothing for LH.
> 
> Thanks for pointing my mistake out, that is bad information and that guy should be banned, tarred and feathered......Oh wait, lets not get so hasty....lol


Lol I fell foul of the not checking the date of the post lol - I thought it was very unlike you to recommend Trib. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

thestudbeast said:


> What percentage ket is your cissus?


I really dont know to be honest, it only has a label that says cissus on it, I bought it in bulk.

But it is a bitch to cap, you have to keep tapping it and tapping it to pack the caps, and that stuff once moisture gets to it, it makes a hard like substance like plaster.

I was going to put it in some liquid, but it tasts really bad, it is impossible to choke that down.



TH&S said:


> Lol I fell foul of the not checking the date of the post lol - I thought it was very unlike you to recommend Trib. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not only to I not recommend trib, but I tell those that want to buy it to save their money.

From my own personal experiance using many diffrent brands, and many diffrent doses, I found it worthless.

I have spent alot of money on that garbage and if it worked I would have known about it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I really dont know to be honest, it only has a label that says cissus on it, I bought it in bulk.
> 
> But it is a bitch to cap, you have to keep tapping it and tapping it to pack the caps, and that stuff once moisture gets to it, it makes a hard like substance like plaster.
> 
> ...


Put it in the blender first hacks, then try capping it.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Put it in the blender first hacks, then try capping it.


It would be like trying to blend a brick, just buy some cissus caps from nutaplanet, there pretty cheap and a 50% extract. The stuff is great for pump, strength, anti cortisol and all that joint shizle.

come join in the chat about the stuff anyone if you like, this stuff rocks

http://www.esnpro.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=1499


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

cytadren is dangerous if your not careful isn't that the same stuff as aminogluthide ,think thats what it's called that they reckon killed andreas muntzer


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TH&S said:


> Put it in the blender first hacks, then try capping it.


Stuff is already so fine it is like flower, I dont know why you have to pack it so much.

First time I did it, just the moisture from where I live (near the beach) made it look like drops of a dark brown substance. It actually looked like 1/4 of the cap only had stuff in it.

If I tap the hell out of it, this problem goes away, but in the end, it is such a pain in the ass I almost prompt to buying i already capped....lol

When I do go to buy it, I say to myself, hell, I cant do that, I have over 2 pounds of the stuff and 1000 caps, so I cant buy it....lol


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Stuff is already so fine it is like flower, I dont know why you have to pack it so much.
> 
> First time I did it, just the moisture from where I live (near the beach) made it look like drops of a dark brown substance. It actually looked like 1/4 of the cap only had stuff in it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need a lubricant like magnesium sterate or steric acid. 1% of each will get almost all powders flowing well. Flow rate is the rate at which a powder will flow I.E into a capsule. When powders stick or clog it denotes a poor flow rate.

I studied flow rates of powders when I worked for a company who designed tablet excipients. When powders are too fine they dont flow well as the particles are too small and bond together.

Take this as an example.

Get some icing suggar (confectionary suggar) and throw it againts a wall. Even if it is bone dry some of it will stick to the wall as the grains surface area is large in comparison to its weight.

Now go and get some table suggar and do the same, it wont stick to the wall because its weight is large in comparison to its surface area.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

redman said:


> Sounds like you need a lubricant like magnesium sterate or steric acid. 1% of each will get almost all powders flowing well. Flow rate is the rate at which a powder will flow I.E into a capsule. When powders stick or clog it denotes a poor flow rate.
> 
> I studied flow rates of powders when I worked for a company who designed tablet excipients. When powders are too fine they dont flow well as the particles are too small and bond together.
> 
> ...


That makes sense.

Will Magnesium Sterate offer me any benefits of magnesium?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

redman said:


> Sounds like you need a lubricant like magnesium sterate or steric acid. 1% of each will get almost all powders flowing well. Flow rate is the rate at which a powder will flow I.E into a capsule. When powders stick or clog it denotes a poor flow rate.
> 
> I studied flow rates of powders when I worked for a company who designed tablet excipients. When powders are too fine they dont flow well as the particles are too small and bond together.
> 
> ...


Interesting, Cissus is by far one of the best supps I've ever used but I cant stand the thought of capping it, so fine, goes everywhere, I do not have an issue with moisture like Hack though.

Mine is an 11% extract, and one of the few supps I can actually tell a difference with when taking it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nytol said:


> Interesting, Cissus is by far one of the best supps I've ever used but I cant stand the thought of capping it, so fine, goes everywhere, I do not have an issue with moisture like Hack though.
> 
> Mine is an 11% extract, and one of the few supps I can actually tell a difference with when taking it.


lol, how do you think I feel sitting on 2.2 pounds of it, with 1,000 caps and I cant bring myself to cap it, and I do need it..........lol


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I have near a Kg left myself mate,


----------

